# 3x3 400w verticle?



## sdf (Sep 21, 2013)

I was wondering if I would be able to run a 400w vertical grow in a 3x3 tent (36x36x64) or would it be better to just run a horizontal grow?

Thank you

growing in COCO, not sure about the strain


----------



## smoke and coke (Sep 21, 2013)

imo yes you could do vertical but would need to use either a vertical cool tube or have a really good exhaust fan and a fan on the floor blowing up at the bulb.


----------



## fir3dragon (Sep 21, 2013)

sdf said:


> I was wondering if I would be able to run a 400w vertical grow in a 3x3 tent (36x36x64) or would it be better to just run a horizontal grow?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> growing in COCO, not sure about the strain



Yea it's possible. I'm doing a 600w bare bulb vertical in a 3x3 its a little tight with my big ass wind machine fan, but it's working.


----------



## Ou8aCracker2 (Sep 22, 2013)

Why yes,yes you can

Ou8acracker2's 3x3x6 400w barebulb vertical grow


----------



## sdf (Sep 22, 2013)

dude oua, the tent you have is exactly the same as the one Im getting. Im about to read your whole thread


----------



## Hackman471 (Dec 3, 2013)

Sometimes a unique post whth a designing of this kind is really charming.This post has been somewhat of a revelaion to me.


----------



## HamSaze330 (Dec 7, 2013)

I know its an old post but im running a 3x3x5.5 bare bulb but I have one fan blowing up, one extracting, and a 16" room fan cause I sleep in that bitch so I gotta keep it cooooool


----------



## sdf (Dec 16, 2013)

I've been rethinking the grow, my closet is only a little bigger than 4' wide so im not sure if I should go with a 4x4 with a 600 or just say screw it and go small untill i get a bigger area. its hard to decide because while theoretically I could do a 4x4, its hard to find a tent that is 72" or shorter with an exhaust vent on the top (i have shelves in my closet that are used for storage and i dont have enough room to move it) and even then i wouldnt be able to maneuver around the tent, only from the front which would be a bitch come late flower. I want to run vertical because the benefits are far greater than horizontal, but it is going to be hard to run a vertical grow in a tent that I can easily work with in my space constraints. I may just run a 150w in a 2x2 until I can run a 4x4 and not have it be more trouble than its worth, and play with a few genetics and learn the growing patterns of each one. As always feedback and criticism is welcome and admired


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 17, 2013)

Yep, for sure, just make sure you control your canopy! I did a 600 in a 4x4 tent, no problem. I'm in a 10x5 now, the extra space is helpful for sure but not necessary. Just makes it easier to work and manipulate etc.


----------

